# 6'4" Looking for DJ Bike advice



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm 6'4" tall, 195 lbs. What should I look for in a DJ bike? I will be riding at at a skate park, hopefully a pump track and if I get guts maybe on dirt jumps.

Does top-tube length matter a lot? Would an Octane One frame from ChainReaction (22.4" Toptube be too short?) bet worth the $150?

Do I need a suspension fork? Those BMX kids sure rip with full rigid bikes. . . 

Should I build a bike or buy a complete? 

Is $950 a good price for a 2014 P.3???

Thanks ahead for answering all of my questions.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Any opinions on this bike: GT Bikes Ruckus DJ Zero Bike 2014 > Complete Bikes > BMX Bikes | Jenson USA


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife's 6'4" (no, really!) and she is mostly definitely not a dirt jumper, but she fits fine on our pump track on a fully rigid Kona Shonky (size large.) 

Can't say for skate parks, but for pump tracks you definitely don't need (to the point of not wanting) a suspension fork. 

I picked up the Shonky used from a guy on PinkBike as a complete bike, that worked well for me. 

If that $950 is for a new or an as-new bike, then it's a good price. Otherwise it feels high.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Sagebrush:

Thanks, I actually just found out about some dirt jumps 1/2 mile from my house! 

I'm thinking I'll either get a super cheap bike to throw around, or really nice used one. . .just depends how much money I have in my bank after I pay off my recent trip to Moab.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

The Sagebrush Slug said:


> My wife's 6'4" (no, really!) .....


wow.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Another tall guy here, looking for a long hardtail. The Shonky and Ruckus are about the same size as the Morpheus Skyla that I'm riding now. I want to go hardtail but the more I ride the Skyla the shorter it feels... It's got a long stem on it, which makes it tolerable, but I still feel like I'm on the wrong bike. 

Something with a reach in the 450mm range would be great, but I haven't found a DJ frame that long yet. If anyone has suggestions I'd love to hear them.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NWS said:


> Another tall guy here, looking for a long hardtail. The Shonky and Ruckus are about the same size as the Morpheus Skyla that I'm riding now. I want to go hardtail but the more I ride the Skyla the shorter it feels... It's got a long stem on it, which makes it tolerable, but I still feel like I'm on the wrong bike.
> 
> Something with a reach in the 450mm range would be great, but I haven't found a DJ frame that long yet. If anyone has suggestions I'd love to hear them.


The TRANSITION BLT, size Large, has a "reach" of 17" and an effective top tube of 24.2".
2015 Transition Bikes

A lot of other companies don't list the "reach" measurement, so it's hard to do comparisons.


















It would be worth contacting STOUT Bikes for a possible custom. Matt does high quality work with high quality materials for not-outrageous prices.

Stout Bikes
mattty on Pinkbike


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm 6'3" and have grown pretty comfortable on my ruckus. I've also seen taller guys on 20" bmx bikes so it might just be a matter of adjusting your riding style for the bike.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

That's a fair point. But I would much rather adjust my bike to match my riding style.  

I was actually feeling at home on my Skyla until midsummer when I got a new freeride bike with longer reach... Now, going back to the Skyka, it feels tiny. Longer just feels right.

Might have to just get whatever cheap hardtail DJ frame comes up for sale in my area, and try to ignore the short reach, while I figure out if hardtail is what I really want. Then go custom if/when I'm sure.

Or maybe just put a shxtload of pressure in my shock and fork for a while.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NWS said:


> That's a fair point. But I would much rather adjust my bike to match my riding style.
> 
> I was actually feeling at home on my Skyla until midsummer when I got a new freeride bike with longer reach... Now, going back to the Skyka, it feels tiny. Longer just feels right.
> 
> ...


My Black Market Killswitch (size Large) has a long reach.

Check out the "reach" difference when I lined up the bottom bracket with my size Large Black Market MOB. 
Large 2012 black market killswitch frame - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

...and they make their Edit1 hardtail frame in 23" / XL too. Tempting. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

NWS said:


> ...and they make their Edit1 hardtail frame in 23" / XL too. Tempting. Thanks for the tip.


Did you end up getting a frame?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

No. Part of me just hates the idea of a hardtail, so I'm hesitant. I'm going to see what the max pressure is for the shock on my Skyla and see how I feel about that.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

6'4" here. I called Black Market Bikes to ask for some guidance in building up what is effectively a 26" BMX bike for some pump track and race track time....might fill a growler or two on the way home.  They had just built up a special long Edit1 with an actual 23.5 TT. Reach values were not determined but will be loooong. Pulled the Visa out and now they are painting it. However will I sleep?


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

We ×!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## D_Man (Jan 7, 2004)

It is frustrating that more companies don't publish reach figures. I've emailed Deity to get the reach figure for the Streetsweeper, with no response. Makes me wonder if they have even bothered to calculate it. But given that that bike has a 76 STA, you have to think the top-tube length isn't the best basis for comparison.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Crockpot2001 said:


> 6'4" here. I called Black Market Bikes to ask for some guidance in building up what is effectively a 26" BMX bike for some pump track and race track time....might fill a growler or two on the way home.  They had just built up a special long Edit1 with an actual 23.5 TT. Reach values were not determined but will be loooong. Pulled the Visa out and now they are painting it. However will I sleep?


How did that turn out? Pics?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> How did that turn out? Pics?


Second that. Curious. I'm a bit shorter and have a Canfield DJ Long w/ is 23.05 EFT. Plenty good for me but curious to see a DJ for the bigger guys.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> Second that. Curious. I'm a bit shorter and have a Canfield DJ Long w/ is 23.05 EFT. Plenty good for me but curious to see a DJ for the bigger guys.


There was a little production hiccup but I should have the frame in a few weeks. They also offer a 24" TT with a slightly longer HT but I already have the fork I wanted (Supercross SLT) and the steerer comes pre-cut with a welded star-nut.

I'll post pics when I get it. All the parts are here including the custom wheels.


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

What about a 27.5 bike for a guy that is 6'5"? I am thinking about a Transition Trans-Am 27.5 frame. I am a NEWB to dirt jumping, and i had a 26" wheel DJ I bought from a friend, it felt too small to me. Discuss.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

What frame was the 26er that felt too small? Have an ETT measurement?

Initial thought on a TA would be that's a real long seat post for a DJ...


----------



## robtre (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I would have the seatpost slammed. I had a NS bikes 26" DJ, Fox 100mm fork. I liked the bike, but i would do DJ very infrequently.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

FWIW I've been doing the beefy FR hardtail with the slammed seat post for a while now, and it's not a bad way to get going if you have an appropriate setup, but lacks the clearance and wheelbase a proper DJ bike would have. 

Just seems like a lot more money for FR/DH components than regular DJ stuff...


----------



## bike21 (Feb 27, 2006)

At 6' 1" I was concerned with getting a new DJ last year. I'm a bit old school I guess and was used to having a 'larger' DJ/slalom bike back in the day which was a medium SC Chameleon that fit me great. Sold it years back and finally got a new GT La Bomba last year and after some adjustments I'm loving it.

Got a handlebar with a larger rise and switched some spacers out under the stem which helped me be more comfy. I've grown into the bike and I think you'll do the same as others have said.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm 6'4" as well. I ride 24's on a Banshee Scratch (large/16"). It came out long-n-low, but it is the perfect go-to bike - set-up SS it's perfect for my local trails, pump or park.

For any prospective frame I like to go with a reach & stack analysis, but I also look at rear axle-to-upper-headset dimension, wheelbase, and BB position (drop/no-drop). It all comes down to _HOW_ and _WHAT_ you like to ride.


----------

